# Need help with Edimax EW-7811UN WiFi Adapter



## flyman123 (Mar 13, 2021)

Hello,

I am new to FreeBSD and need help with a WiFi adapter. I have the Edimax EW-7811UN V2 Nano adapter, and I don't think FreeBSD is recognizing it. I ran dmesg, and it outputs:

```
ugen1.6: <Realtek Edimax N150 Adapter> at usbus1
```

However when I run `sysctl net.wlan.devices`, it outputs nothing.

I've added these lines to /boot/loader.conf:


```
if_urtwn_load="YES"
legal.realtek.license_ack=1
```

And these to /etc/rc.conf


```
wlans_rtwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA channel 6 DHCP"
```

The rtwn(4) driver is loader because I have both loaded it as a module and compiled the kernel with it. I assume I am doing something wrong, but I don't know what. I apologize if this is a simple problem but can anyone help me?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Mar 13, 2021)

Hello,

at first glance it looks like rtwn() does not support your device.

Your device uses the Realteak rtl8192cu driver while rtwn() only comes with the similar driver rtl8192cfxx.

BTW urtwn() dont exists anymore its should be now everything in rtwn().


----------



## scottro (Mar 13, 2021)

Hrm, that adapter has always worked for me. Can't find one now to test though.  I wasn't aware about rtwn replacing urtwn, but maybe follow the man page for rwtn, load the suggested modules and see?


----------



## mickey (Mar 14, 2021)

Version 2 of the Edimax EW-7811Un uses a different chipset (RTL8188EUS) than the original version (RTL8188CUS) of the device and identifies itself using a different USB product ID (v2: 0xb811, v1: 0x7811). While the if_rtwn_usb(4) driver supports the RTL8188EU(S) chipset, it does not recognize the USB product ID of the v2 device. See Thread cannot-detect-wifi-edimax-ew7811un-v2.78349


----------

